# which 240sx should I get



## s13 ca18det (Jul 3, 2011)

im about to buy my first 2400sx and i cant decide between a
1990 240sx CA18DET $3500
1990 Nissan 240sx Ca18det
or 
1995 240sx KA24DE $2300
1995 nissan 240sx turbo project car s14
which should i get?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

From a styling point of view, I prefer the 95. But I don't like the line: "Needs a good tune and possibly wiring harness. Doesn't run the greatest." That could mean just about anything! And to be realistic, both should be checked out by a good auto technician prior to considering either. A lot of cars look good on paper but could be hiding potential problems that could turn into costly repairs. Also, keep in mind when you buy other people's projects, you need to get all of the information possible as to what they've done, including brand of parts and part numbers, in case you need to repair or replace something.


----------



## s13 ca18det (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for the info; just asking which is a better deal to you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's impossible to say without seeing the cars in person. As far as "value," the 95 obviously has 5 years less of depreciation on it. But without knowing what the issue is with the engine not running right, it's hard to say.


----------



## s13 ca18det (Jul 3, 2011)

the ca18det s13 sold to someone else but the car that om lloking at now is 
91 240sx coupe! modded O.B.O


----------

